# Frenchies



## TalaChester (Apr 24, 2017)

Moving next year to Knoxville TN. Once we get settled in we want to get some pups. I plan on adopting my pooch from a shelter, the older the better in my eyes. My fiancé has his eyes sent on a French Bulldog however. Not from a breeder mind you, he's looking at a rescue. What can you tell us about them?We aren't very high energy folks, owned a Pug (Craigslist dog with a host of issues who was 10 when we got him) so we are no stranger to a flat nose breed. We have done our research (it's one of his dream breeds) and the breed seems like it'll fit into our home. I just like hearing first hand experience as well 🙂


----------

